# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Скончался актер Вячеслав Тихонов

## ZYOBRA-70

*Скончался актер Вячеслав Тихонов*

_16:04 РИА «Новости»_
_МОСКВА, 4 дек — РИА Новости._

*Знаменитый актер Вячеслав Тихонов, самой «звездной» ролью которого была роль Исаева-Штирлица, скончался на 82-м году жизни, сообщает телеканал «Вести».*
Тихонов ранее был госпитализирован и перенес операцию.

_Биография_

Вячеслав Тихонов родился 8 февраля 1928 года в Павловском Посаде (Московская область). С детства в тайне от родителей, которые были простыми тружениками, мечтал о карьере киноактера.

Во ВГИКе Тихонова к себе на курс принял профессор Борис Бибиков, уже в годы учебы состоялся его актерский дебют в фильме Сергея Герасимова «Молодая гвардия», где он сыграл роль Володи Осьмухина.

В 1950 году с отличием окончил ВГИК и поступил работать в театр-студию киноактера.

Артист сыграл десятки ролей во многих фильмах. За роль в фильме «Доживем до понедельника» он награжден Государственной премией в 1970 году, в 1976 году стал лауреатом Государственной премии РСФСР за участие в ТВ-сериале «Семнадцать мгновений весны», где сыграл самую известную свою роль — Исаева-Штирлица. В 1980 году актер стал лауреатом Ленинской премии за участие в фильме «Белый Бим Черное Ухо».

Тихонов работал с такими мастерами отечественного кинематографа, как Сергей Герасимов и Сергей Бондарчук, Станислав Ростоцкий и Михаил Швейцер, Никита Михалков и Эльдар Рязанов.

Несколько поколений с огромным интересом смотрят фильмы с его участием — «Дело было в Пенькове», легендарные «Война и мир» и «Семнадцать мгновений весны».

В феврале 2008 года, к 80-летию, актер был награжден орденом Почета

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Вячеслав Тихонов в роли Штирлица, центрального персонажа фильма «Семнадцать мгновений весны»_

----------


## Asteriks

Жаль, хороший был актёр. А в Штирлица я в детстве была влюблена, также как и в Ивана Ивановича из "Белого Бима..."

----------


## Sanych

Величайшая потеря для кино. Прекрасный актёр. Одинаково хорошо играющий и юного комсомольца, и тракториста, и офицера белой гвардии, и учителя, и полковника Исаева.

----------

